# Halloween 08 NY



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Here's part of my front halloween display last year. You can't really see all the characters. There were some more on the side, in the pond, on the front porch and on the steps, including a Michael Myers, of course. I'm going to try and post the video I took at night because that really shows the displays much better with the special lighting, fog and sounds. This year will be my first attempt at animatronics and I can't wait to post my new haunt after halloween...


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Pretty cool! You have quite a cast of characters there! Feel free to take a look at my album I have a few pics of my haunt there. Pleanty of ideas here to make something special for this year!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice big yard for haunting! Good looking setup, I'd like to see nighttime pics.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like the dark tombstones with white writing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not only a good start, but looks as if you have plenty of room to expand into as your graveyard grows.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's really nice!!You have a lot room in your yard! Love it!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice. Boy I wish I had that much room.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Lookin good! Can't wait to see your animatronics! Watch out you don't get a fine from the fire dept. for webbing the hydrant!:laugheton:


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Didn't think about the FH webbing being a problem especially since the town plow loves to pile up HUGE MOUNDS OF SNOW directly in front of it each year! However, this year, I'll refrain from webbing it, NBD. Thanx for the tip


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking haunt. How long do you set it up for?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Great job but it's illegal to block a fire hydrant with cob webs and dead things (sincerely your county supervisor)


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I usually keep it all up for the month of Oct then have it all down the end of the first week in Nov.


----------

